
Ask HN: Where can I get a remote mentor (software development) - cauliflower99
I currently don&#x27;t have access to a good mentor in the company or town I work in. 
Do you have any tips on where I might find a remote mentor who can give me advice on my career?
======
paulrpotts
It would help if you could tell us a little more about what kind of software
development you are interested in. It's a very wide field - what I do, writing
code for embedded devices, is not all that helpful for people writing web
applications (except maybe as far as striving to embody general software
engineering best practices).

------
justdebb
If you've exhausted your options, you can check out Codementor:
[https://www.codementor.io](https://www.codementor.io)

